# i7 860 vs Phenom II X6 1090T?



## NightBirdDS (Apr 29, 2010)

So this is the choice I need to make.  I'm a little bit annoyed with this 780G board right now. It's acting kind of funky...

So I'm trying to decide between the new Phenom II X6 1090T on an 890GX or FX board or an i7 860 on a P55 chipset.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2010)

what do you use it for? Do you overclock? budget?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 29, 2010)

personally, it seems the phenom 2 and 890fx is the way to go, or even 790fx, the crosshair 3 board is nice, as well as the crosshair IV formula/extreme for the 890fx setup, the phenom 1090t seems a good chip and from what i'm seeing they oc pretty well.. i've got a 1090t in the mail right now for my m4a79t deluxe board, and i can't wait for it, it looks wicked sick imho.


----------



## NightBirdDS (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm mostly going to be using it for gaming and video encoding/editing.  Wanting to spend about 550 for the mobo and chip.  Bought some Corsair XMS3 1600 Mhz ram already so I should be alright there.  

On thing I should have mentioned is I'd like to stay away from Asus.  I don't care for their BIOS layout much, and the last few Asus boards I've had (including this one) have proven flaky.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2010)

What city do you live in?


----------



## NightBirdDS (Apr 29, 2010)

n-ster said:


> What city do you live in?



I'm in Lachute, Quebec.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL... why not montreal? 

So are you buying from the US or online here or at Microbytes or something??

pricecanada.com and directcanada.com should help you...

I say PIIx6 for the simple fact the lga 1156 will be obsolete soon, and the SMOOTHNESS factor of PIIs


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 30, 2010)

Well according to AT the P2x6 is only marginally better in encoding and noticeably worse in gaming, but if you already have a AM2+ mobo it will be cheaper to go with the P2


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I'd go with the cheaper 860+P55 combo over the more expensive 1099T+890GX combo.

Especially since the performance of the two seems to be very close and the 860 setup consumes much less power.


----------



## NightBirdDS (Apr 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> LOL... why not montreal?
> 
> So are you buying from the US or online here or at Microbytes or something??
> 
> ...



Heh, well it isn't that far away really.

I was thinking of ordering online, most of the Microbytes I've visited didn't have any of the parts I wanted in stock.

Seems like the two chips have very different strengths.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you thought about the 1055T instead? and if you don't mind keeping your mobo, if it supports PIIx6, it would be an INCREDIBLE upgrade bang/buck wise


----------



## NightBirdDS (Apr 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Have you thought about the 1055T instead? and if you don't mind keeping your mobo, if it supports PIIx6, it would be an INCREDIBLE upgrade bang/buck wise



My current board is an Asus M3A78 Pro.  No X6 support on that.  It's also the one that I think is causing most of my video problems.

So I have no choice but to get another board, and I can say it won't be an Asus.

If I could find the spot o enter my system details I'd do that.

(Note, the DDR3 RAM I mentioned earlier is sitting next to me in its box, taunting me.)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 30, 2010)

I would go with the setup that is cheaper.


----------

